# Vista R0CK3RZ



## BXtreme (May 3, 2007)

_Welcome to a club that remains valid until it's main product get's expired after Vienna's launch _

*Purpose of this club:*
1) Discuss the at-the-moment events, problems and solutions for Windows Vista (*main purpose*).
2) Help new users who switched to Vista in 'conquering the bloat' 
3) Give updated news for the applications that 'can' run in Vista. (Of course we ain't crazy to make a list of every one of them ) But Only the Most Awaited and Needed software for Vista.
4) Discuss about the 'upcoming' events' for Vista.
5) Try to provide common/required tweaks for Vista and 'New Tweaks' that make it's way around the net.

*Member Requirements:*
By Having Any Version Of Vista (Home Prem/Bas, Ultimate, Business, corporate), And Any Type of it (Legal/Illegal), members qualify for this club 

*For Tweaks*, our genius member *Jimmy2004* has already made a great compilation for that 
Tweaks by Jimmy2004

*Removing de bloat*

Most of us are quite familiar with the wonder app called nlite  [Which can make unattended setups of XP and remove the services, inbuilt apps and drivers you don't need]

Then you must be also familiar with it's Vista counterpart called vlite.
It's still in beta but it's VERY IMPORTANT for unleashing the true potential of Vista 
Vlite 1.0 beta Download

Note: vlite isn't officially said to work on pirated Vista  But it does work with legal ones 

Antivirus Rating and the ones which ones with Vista-

1. NOD32 Antivirus
An antivirus solution provided by ESET.
Ram consumption- Low
Detection- Excellent
Download link for Vista comatible trial here - Download

updates later...got lazy lol...


----------



## d44ve (May 3, 2007)

wait... you were just bashing vista. Now you are praising it. How does that work?

what changed?


----------



## BXtreme (May 3, 2007)

d44ve said:


> wait... you were just bashing vista. Now you are praising it. How does that work?
> 
> what changed?



I was somewhat sad that I just bought the new hardware and no games for it, many have that position but I was a lil bit too emo lol...i'm sorry for that bashing 

But see my specs you'll know why I made this club


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2007)

dont a club for vista already exist?


----------



## d44ve (May 3, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> I was somewhat sad that I just bought the new hardware and no games for it, many have that position but I was a lil bit too emo lol...i'm sorry for that bashing
> 
> But see my specs you'll know why I made this club



I looked at your specs... I still dont know why. Help me out


----------



## BXtreme (May 3, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> dont a club for vista already exist?



nope, I was the 1st one to make it


----------

